# Calling all female pipe smokers...



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Are there any women pipe smokers in the forum?

This used, apparently, to be somewhat chic in Bohemian circles in the 1920s and 30s, but seems to have fallen away entirely. I've never met a woman who smoked a pipe (or admitted to this; tales of "granny used to smoke a corncob", but nothing more "sophisticated").

I've got a couple of explicitly "Lady's" models in my collection. "Ropp Ladies" and "Miss Ropp". The latter a rather snazzy mini long-stem churchwarden type clad in red (other half) and green leather.
View attachment 72076

These from the 1960s or even 70s, I believe, so the habit can't have died out entirely. The longer one about 8 inches. Very elegant, I feel.

So...

Anyone out there with more estrogen than average?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm no granny, but I have a corn cob...

And a briar

And a meer.

I'm new to the pipe side, but enjoying it. WyoBob hooked me up with a great NST and I'm enjoying the ritual of pipe smoking, and the fact I can set it down and come back to it without foul.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, Jessica! :wave: My question is, would you smoke one of those? I might, being a bohemian myself, even though I have an extremely low estrogen component. Even the red and green one! :lol:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Hi, Jessica! :wave: My question is, would you smoke one of those? I might, being a bohemian myself, even though I have an extremely low estrogen component. Even the red and green one! :lol:


Sticking my oar in...

I've not smoked the garish little leather one as yet, but probably will. It is TINY. You can barely get the tip of your little finger in it. I've used the "Ropp Ladies" a number of times, even in public (I'm comfortable in my own skin :lol. Long stem makes it the tool of choice for irritatingly pointing at people or better still poking them in the chest. What fun!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Sticking my oar in...
> 
> I've not smoked the garish little leather one as yet, but probably will. It is TINY. You can barely get the tip of your little finger in it. I've used the "Ropp Ladies" a number of times, even in public (I'm comfortable in my own skin :lol. Long stem makes it the tool of choice for irritatingly pointing at people or better still poking them in the chest. What fun!


Go get 'em, Robert!! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm thinking you could get in serious trouble smoking Ennerdale in public in that green/red one. Although it seems a perfect combination! Unless you were Jessica, of course. But then again, if I were Jessica, I don't think I'd want to smell like that. ainkiller: (Disclaimer: I love Ennerdale.)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That's it! I'm stealing all Tash's pipes (especially the churchwarden) and going smoking in public, mixture 79 here we come.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

36Bones said:


> Go get 'em, Robert!! :tu


I feel that one of the unspoken joys of pipe smoking is that it can intrinsically anger people. I have some I use for that express purpose. The pictured Hippy Camo and Orange Eggcup "the pipe" models being two of my favourites for this purpose. Not great smokers like all from this manufacturer, but that's not the point. Angry yet? The ability to gesticulate and prod adds another dimension. I can only imagine that being a woman and smoking could only compound that. I'm jealous.

View attachment 72079


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> That's it! I'm stealing all Tash's pipes (especially the churchwarden) and going smoking in public, mixture 79 here we come.


_LMFAO No you are not getting any of my Churchwardens !!_


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_Robert, the Ropp Ladies and Miss Ropp are two awesome looking pipes ! I love all the churchwardens. :biggrin:_


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought a ladies pipe once, in hopes that I might meet a lady who would like to try pipe smoking. I figured I have gotten several of my guy friends to try it, one of these days I'll convince a girl to as well. I'm still waiting... :lol: (and, yes I've smoked it!)

Upon seeing this pipe, my mother told me how she had a pipe just like it, and how her and my father would smoke pipes while out at sea when they lived on the sailboat thoughout the 1970s, before I was born. She said they smoked pipes because you couldn't keep a cigarette lit at sea. The next time she visited, she brought it and gave it to me. It hadn't been smoked in over 30 years. It's my most treasured pipe now, of course. p:

The bottom one is mine, it says "Princess", and made in France. (roughly 4 inches long)
The top one is my mother's - it's a Kings Cross (Savinelli sub-brand) Featherweight #202, Italian briar. (roughly 4.5 inches long)


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent story, Joe


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I feel like a zoo exhibit when I smoke a pipe in public. Good thing I love every minute of it. p


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish more females smoked pipes too!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Tashy said:


> _LMFAO No you are not getting any of my Churchwardens !!_


If he does though, does that mean you get his cigars? LMAO.

Never knew pipe smoking was a fad amongst the fairer sex, that's an interesting turn of fashion for ya. 
Those "The Pipe" make me angry too, they must be the most hideous things on earth, but at least those two look a bit different.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> If he does though, does that mean you get his cigars? LMAO.


She already does, what is mine is her's & what is her's is her's. :lolat::doh::rofl: (Love every minute of it too)


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

My lady smokes a pipe but hates the internet and I doubt would go for a girly pipe.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Andrewdk said:


> Those "The Pipe" make me angry too, they must be the most hideous things on earth, but at least those two look a bit different.


Oh, I have worse... Perhaps not as bad in terms of working smoking machines, but ugly? Probably. Ridiculous? Certainly. I'll have to dig out a couple of choice examples and post...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

jphank said:


> Excellent story, Joe


Yes , nice contrib Joe !


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Oh, I have worse... Perhaps not as bad in terms of working smoking machines, but ugly? Probably. Ridiculous? Certainly. I'll have to dig out a couple of choice examples and post...


...and here are two. The small one is a "Feather Rock" - not really fair to include it as it is from "the pipe" manufacturer, already reviled. The other is a BIG Ropp Bussang. Big, as in it weighs about two pounds and hold enough baccy for a three hour plus smoke without break. I was loath to include it in this Monster's Ball as it is a fantastic smoker; I actually use it quite a bit.

"Enjoy"!

View attachment 72086


And still, perhaps I have worse...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright, enough slamming The Pipe already. I remember it smoking a bit on the hot side (not the smoke, just the bowl), but my jet black billiard was beautiful! 

I feel like a real piker. I don't have any really ugly pipes. sigh. out:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Alright, enough slamming The Pipe already. I remember it smoking a bit on the hot side (not the smoke, just the bowl), but my jet black billiard was beautiful!
> 
> I feel like a real piker. I don't have any really ugly pipes. sigh. out:


Don't get me wrong; I have a large(ish) and growing collection of these and use them regularly. They are the perfect pipe to use when things get greasy in the garage as you can't contaminate them and if you do - off they go into the dishwasher. I like 'em.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Don't get me wrong; I have a large(ish) and growing collection of these and use them regularly. They are the perfect pipe to use when things get greasy in the garage as you can't contaminate them and if you do - off they go into the dishwasher. I like 'em.


Good! :tu I wish I still had mine, I really do. It was like smoking a piece of polished obsidian, very cool looking, you just had to hold it like a clay pipe after a while. Must be the lighting. It was like this one one but blacker. This looks more like dark brown on my screen, and the stem seems blacker than the pipe. My bowl was every bit as black as the stem.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Good! :tu I wish I still had mine, I really do. It was like smoking a piece of polished obsidian, very cool looking, you just had to hold it like a clay pipe after a while. Must be the lighting. It was like this one one but blacker. This looks more like dark brown on my screen, and the stem seems blacker than the pipe. My bowl was every bit as black as the stem.


Have a look at the pipe The repository of all things "the pipe". That guy is a COLLECTOR writ large. I've got a few black ones - but not a Billiard - and they are indeed blacker than black and shiny as hell. They're really quite common secondhand and cheap as chips, so... Why not? I'll bet there are a couple on eBay right now. Go on, go on, go on. Most weren't smoked much (in spite of my liking - I recognise that they are an acquired taste at best) and many are mint to the point of being unsmoked.

All a bit off thread, but what the hell. They were marketed in the UK, after all, on the basis that "The Ladies" liked them and would instantly recognise your superior attributes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> All a bit off thread, but what the hell. They were marketed in the UK, after all, on the basis that "The Ladies" liked them and would instantly recognise your superior attributes.


Oh...for a minute there, thread in context, I thought you were going to say that *the ladies liked them*. :lol: I've been to that site a few times and read most, maybe even all, of the articles there. Interesting stuff.

You're talking me into something! :nono: I have the will power of a cabbage. sigh. Okay, just one peek on ebay. eep:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Oh...for a minute there, thread in context, I thought you were going to say that *the ladies liked them*. :lol: I've been to that site a few times and read most, maybe even all, of the articles there. Interesting stuff.
> 
> You're talking me into something! :nono: I have the will power of a cabbage. sigh. Okay, just one peek on ebay. eep:


Go on, go on, go on.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

ugh...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

So far the count is *two*, I think. Please chime in if you haven't as yet - nothing "weird" I assure you; just interested how much of a minority interest this is for "the ladies".


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

First Augusta, now us...heh heh


----------



## Tracy68 (10 mo ago)

Nothing wrong with us gals enjoying a pipe now and again. Or daily


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very happy you want to participate. Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! You might want to tell us a little about yourself by posting on the Pipe Smokers Introduction Forum.


----------

